# Another stance width question



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

You'll be fine, don't over think it


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You can narrow the width of your stance without using setback. Just keep it centered by bringing both sides in equally. Play with it until it's comfortable.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

None of us can answer this for you. Stance angles and width is much too unique to the individual in question. It's all preference and body types.

I played with tons of angles and widths until I landed on my current setup.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

If you want to keep a centered stance (no-setback), you just unscrew both bindings, grab a tape, and measure from the tip to the center of the binding plate until both bindings are equal distance from the tips, and you have the desired stance width. I actually put a minor 3/4 Inch setback on my Evo (true-twin stick) and prefer the way it rides over a centered stance for everything except strictly park, so you can get creative. Just fuck with it and see what feels the best. Unless I'm doing jumps and park as well, I prefer a narrower stance (20 3/4 for riding, 21 3/4+ for park).


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Not sure what pain it is or what kind of bindings you're rocking but you may be able to try canted footbeds.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

if your stance is too wide and it hurts you then make it more narrow...

just ride with whatever is comfortable and don't worry about what anyone else tells u


----------

